# burn care



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I recently burned my hand with bacon grease, a spot about 2.5" by 1". I work in a dust ridden factory. Should the spot be kept moist with bacitracin, or let to go dry with newskin? When at work the bacitracin seems to atrack the fine particles to my wound. I have tried newskin, but it cracks and the same thing happens. I know there are many past, and current medics and nurses on this forum that may be able to save me some $$$ without out going to the doc. I will hold no one responsible for their comments, taken at my own risk!  Currently I use dry at work and bacitracin at nite. Thanks. Stupid dog got under my feet while baking bacon!


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If the skin surface is intact -- reddened or blistered but not opened -- I wouldn't worry about it. If it's a blister that's opened to reveal raw healing tissue, I'd treat it like any other healing wound and try to keep it moist, covered, and low in friction…which on a hand might be bacitracin, bandage, and a good nitrile glove (surgical style) over the top to hold the bandage in place if it didn't want to stay on or gapped when my hand moved. But that's me, and I'm no sort of certified medical professional.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The use of creams containing silver has long been used for serious burns. Raw skin needs to be protected from infection. I have heard claims of use cotton soaked in clean water with silver in it then applied to the wound. Have had to wrap a burn victim everyday we coat the burns with a silver base cream then wrapped the area. It made a major difference in recovery the took a long time.
With burns that leave open ,raw skin infection is an issue and the wrong creams can cause it more than prevent it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The use of creams containing silver has long been used for serious burns. Raw skin needs to be protected from infection. I have heard claims of use cotton soaked in clean water with silver in it then applied to the wound. Have had to wrap a burn victim everyday we coat the burns with a silver base cream then wrapped the area. It made a major difference in recovery the took a long time.
> With burns that leave open ,raw skin infection is an issue and the wrong creams can cause it more than prevent it.


Is this the collodail (sp ) silver I hear so much about? I'm confused at this point.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm as dumb as a door knob at times.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

silvadene is a prescription cream that contains silver and sulpha, works great on burns.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a blacksmith forge & burns are common. I keep green salve handy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks to all, I'm constantly banging the burn and drawing blood. Kinda like when you hit your thumb with a hammer, don't realize how tender it is!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

To start, what kind of a burn?
From: Burns: First aid - Mayo Clinic
To distinguish a minor burn from a serious burn, the first step is to determine the extent of damage to body tissues. The three burn classifications of first-degree burn, second-degree burn and third-degree burn will help you determine emergency care.

1st-degree burn
The least serious burns are those in which only the outer layer of skin is burned, but not all the way through.

The skin is usually red. Often there is swelling. Pain sometimes is present.
Treat a first-degree burn as a minor burn...

2nd-degree burn
When the first layer of skin has been burned through and the second layer of skin (dermis) also is burned, the injury is called a second-degree burn.
Blisters develop. Skin takes on an intensely reddened, splotchy appearance. There is severe pain and swelling.
If the second-degree burn is no larger than 3 inches (7.6 centimeters) in diameter, treat it as a minor burn. If the burned area is larger or if

*the burn is on the hands,

*feet, face, groin or buttocks, or over a major joint, treat it as a major burn and get medical help immediately.

For minor burns, including first-degree burns and second-degree burns limited to an area no larger than 3 inches (7.6 centimeters) in diameter, take the following action:...
Cover the burn with a sterile gauze bandage. Don't use fluffy cotton, or other material that may get lint in the wound. Wrap the gauze loosely to avoid putting pressure on burned skin. Bandaging keeps air off the burn, reduces pain and protects blistered skin...
Talk to your doctor if you have concerns. Minor burns usually heal without further treatment. They may heal with pigment changes, meaning the healed area may be a different color from the surrounding skin. *Watch for signs of infection, such as increased pain, redness, fever, swelling or oozing.* If infection develops, seek medical help. Avoid re-injuring or tanning if the burns are less than a year old - doing so may cause more extensive pigmentation changes. Use sunscreen on the area for at least a year.

Caution

Don't use ice [directly on the burn]. Putting ice directly on a burn can cause a person's body to become too cold and cause further damage to the wound.
Don't apply egg whites, butter or ointments to the burn. This could cause infection.
*Don't break blisters.* Broken blisters are more vulnerable to infection.

3rd-degree burn
The most serious burns involve all layers of the skin and cause permanent tissue damage. Fat, muscle and even bone may be affected. Areas may be charred black or appear dry and white...

End of quote. If it is a third degree burn, Get Your Butt to a Doctor.
Hope you're only talking about a first degree burn.
I also think it's time for you or someone in the family to take a firt aid course. Please...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How do you guys burn yourselves so badly? If, no when i burn myself with grease i run over to the sunk and put it under cold water. Seems to work good for me. The one time i did burn myself badly it got me between my thumb and index finger. A big piece of skin was actually missing.

Ok now back to topic. If you are bumping it and drawing blood, its kinda deep. Usually it should be blisters or puss normally. And another thing, a lot of the over the counter stuff is meant for external use only. Meaning the outside of the body or real thin cuts, not deep ones. Over the counter manufacturers are nuts, theres a johnson and johnson up the road from here.

Well maybe find someone you know locally to look at it, nurse you know etc. Good luck.

Oh yea, im not a dr or medical professional.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> silvadene is a prescription cream that contains silver and sulpha, works great on burns.


I burned my arm while boiling down maple sap, used silvadene and kept covered with clean bandages. Also had a script for oral antibiotics, I think it was cephalexin.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I burned my arm while boiling down maple sap, used silvadene and kept covered with clean bandages. Also had a script for oral antibiotics, I think it was cephalexin.


I worked in a factory where steam burns were common, we had a company physician, and there was a nurse on duty at all times. They kept silvadine on hand and I used it several times, the burns I had treated with it healed faster and better than those I did not. Don't know how long it keeps, but I think it would be pretty easy to get a prescription for.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

By the way, pus is Not normal, at least not in a wound healing well. Pus is always from infection.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Silvadene 1% cream is a great thing to add. Will have to find out if it needs a prescription. My wife had a horse step on the bridge of her foot, two weeks later did it again. Really messed her up. As a nurse she was able to ask a doctor at the hospital to take a look at it. He didn't was to do a debridement and get all the dead tissue, crushing injury was so bad it cut of blood supply and she had gangrene to a spot about 2x3 inches. He gave her a jar of silvadene, to use twice a day. My kid had 2nd and 3rd degree burns to side of face when he was maybe 6 years old. Chemical burn from Drano at friends house. They used silvadene for that too. It is near miracle antibiotic.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Silvadene is prescription only.

"You can mix hydrocortisone cream, bacitracin, Benadryl cream and Eucerin cream. This is about as close as you can get to Silvadene" (source)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I worked in a factory where steam burns were common, we had a company physician, and there was a nurse on duty at all times. They kept silvadine on hand and I used it several times, the burns I had treated with it healed faster and better than those I did not. Don't know how long it keeps, but I think it would be pretty easy to get a prescription for.


I still work in a factory with lots of steam lines. So burns happen all the time. We only have burn gel but it works good if you can use it quickly.

Also I have some colloidal silver spray that is great for healing burns. You can get it on Amazon. They also sell the silver cream, no script required.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Infection from serious burns in a major concern and highly likely without proper care. Learned a lot about burns when we had to dress a persons burns twice a day for 6 months. From feet to hip both legs. Remove dressing clean apply silvadine rewrap. After that wrapped to deal with scaring and latter special tights to do the same.
We all got a very good education in burn treatment. Doctors number one concern was always infection. But antibiotics were deemed not a good option unless infection signs appeared. To many other health risks. We managed to get through it with no infection or side effects.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dude, take it from someone who spent 8 weeks in a burn unit....get some silvadine and apply and loosely cover with guaze. Repeat a couple of times a day. Youll be amazed!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm likely a bit late now...

But Burn aid cream + dressings + bandage... Be your best option... 

Works well while working...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I recently burned my hand with bacon grease, a spot about 2.5" by 1". I work in a dust ridden factory. Should the spot be kept moist with bacitracin, or let to go dry with newskin? When at work the bacitracin seems to atrack the fine particles to my wound. I have tried newskin, but it cracks and the same thing happens. I know there are many past, and current medics and nurses on this forum that may be able to save me some $$$ without out going to the doc. I will hold no one responsible for their comments, taken at my own risk!  Currently I use dry at work and bacitracin at nite. Thanks. Stupid dog got under my feet while baking bacon!


Sorry about your injury. Try Alo Vera. I dropped a copious amount of sizzling hot brisket grease on my big tummy one time when the tinfoil busted open. The cute little bull **** butcher lady come out with that stuff. I was healed up by morning and never left a scar.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Alo vera is a must have household plant in Australia... Excellent sun burn treatment


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The stuff this little gal brought out was a commercial product containing Alo Verva. She said they used it in the store when the employees got a burn. It was sorta miraculous. Wished I could think of the name of it. It was the Albertsons store.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I got some of the silvadene cream. Supposed to be RX, but got it without a rx anyway. Thanks to all, truly some outstanding stuff. Will keep it in my medicine drawer of my tool box at work. Really appreciate the responses, you guys were dead nuts on!! The only bad thing was the cost of 2nd day delivery, cost as much as the silvadene, but, I don't really care. Will always keep some on hand from here on out!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I burned my hand with a torch and immediately cut a leaf from and aloe plant and rubbed it into the burn. Held it there for about two hours. Went from a painful blister to gone in two days.


----------

